# Seperation and moult



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

I see feathers everywhere so I am going to seperate birds. Any other ideas?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pick up feathers exercises???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Are you talking about seperating your breeders? Yes, you should seperate them as they are in the heavy in the molt now. Finish up the 12 to 15% protein diet until all youngsters are grown and reared. Then you can lower the protein content to 10 or 11% or so.

You can give your birds small quantities of hemp, linseed, cabbage seed, flax and rape seed to improve the bloom. Don't forget the greens and garlic also!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*stressful time*

HI UPCD,The molt is a very stressful time for the birds so separting them is the first thing to do. At this time the diet is of great importance.The protein must be increased as feathers are basically protein. I increase the protein in the feed to 18%.I do this by adding to the regular 16%that I feed,hemp,safflower,linseed, and pellets(22%).Besides high protein feed ,fat seeds are needed ,as the molting process places a high energy demand on the bird.Trace minerals and vitamins are needed at this time,so adding a good vitamin/mineral supplement(vitapreen,ultra mega mins,brewers yeast) 2 times a week are a must. Amino acids are also needed ,methionine,and the branch chain aminos.Probiotics should be given 2 times a week. THE USE OF WORMERS AT THIS TIME CAN HAVE BAD EFFECTS ON THE NEW FEATHERS.  The feathers of show birds and race birds must be of the highest quality.  GEORGE


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Wow*

You guys are great. Follow all the helpful hints.Looking foward to some beautiful birds.


----------



## re92346mos (Jul 21, 2005)

Yes, plenty of baths, vitamins, and a rake for Chanelle! LOL How was the party?


----------

